# Book Non-Raffle - LA Every Second Counts



## MacB (30 Nov 2009)

Faster than a raffle will get it in the mail tomorrow, first come first served!!!


----------



## Panter (30 Nov 2009)

Please


----------



## MacB (30 Nov 2009)

2hrs 23minutes and Panter is the winner, pm me your address and it's in the post tomorrow


----------



## Panter (30 Nov 2009)

Fabulous, many thanks


----------



## Panter (11 Jan 2010)

Up for grabs again, but raffle style this time


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Jan 2010)

Me please Panter.


----------



## moxey (12 Jan 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

erm yes

and I hope me never posting that copy of The Hour to you won't prejudice you ...


----------



## Panter (22 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> erm yes
> 
> and I hope me never posting that copy of The Hour to you won't prejudice you ...



No, no problem 
Thanks for the reminder actually, I'd forgotten all about it 

Right, the draw winner is (or RND number generator result, anyway)




Number 3

Congratulations Maggot, pm your addy and I'll get it in the post, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

tsk ...


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

yes please maggot and I shall try not to harass and harangue you

I read quite fast in short sessions of quality time, in a small room ...


----------

